# You're a good person...



## Bammx2 (Apr 18, 2005)

you're a good person.
You are intelligent,you have a good nature and great personality.
You are a hard worker and are constantly praised for your dedication and loyalty.
You are in good shape,you have had your ups and downs just like anybody else.
You find someone you love like you have never seen in your enitre life and would kill or die to be with that person.
All your friends are a success and they dearly love you and cherish your company.
They even trust you with thier kids.They know they can count on you to watch them at a moments notice.
Admitedly,you live your life in the "grey" area...why not? we all do it......don't we?
But you're not a criminal.You have never hurt anybody.In fact,you have saved people!
You have given someone your last dime so THEY can get a cup of coffee because thats the only warmth they will feel for the night.
Given up a whole paycheck to a friend so he can help himself.
You ask nothing in return.
You have life experiences beyond most peoples wildest dreams.
You can teach. You are praised by your peers,your superiors...everyone who has given you the privelage of letting you share your knowledge with them.
Then one day....
You realise you can no longer work a good job.
You take every crap job that comes along just to make ends meet.
One day...those are gone.
Reason: you're too old.By societies standards,that is.
Suddenly,you're too old to learn.
One day...
the person you loved has passed away.
all those years were too short.
One day....
you ask your friends for help for the first time...
They're gone.
One day...
you realise the "grey" area is a lonely place.
You're faith has gone.
you're life as you know it is gone.
You ask anyone who will listen for help...
you talk to thin air.
Basically...you have fallen through the cracks of life.
You never thought "it would happen to you"
things like that don't happen to good people.
One day....
you're sleeping under a bridge because you won't rob,cheat,lie or steal....
All that knowledge and experience gone to waste..
Reason:
you're a good person


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 18, 2005)

that cant be true?


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2005)

well.

that was thoroughly depressing.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 18, 2005)

wow......lay off the ambien. Have a cuppa joe. Have a Mcgriddle....life's too short to worry about the "what if's".


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> well.
> 
> that was thoroughly depressing.


 Indeed.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 18, 2005)

So ... what's your point, Bammx2?  Good people lose and bad people win?


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 19, 2005)

I liked it because much of it rang true. I've been told repeatedly that I'm a good person, yet months ago it was observed by a fellow MT-er that I was seemingly dealt a "stacked-deck"... or was I? 
Rarely does anyone take advantage of me now-a-days because I'm cautious... but I'm still a good person (IMO). I do because I WANT to do, I am willing to do, because I'm a good person, because I have a capacity for love and understand (most) of it's meaning. I also understand (most of it) life on it's own terms. I may not like it, and sometimes I can't do anything about it. But it's there. Cause and effect, action/reaction. 
I've been up and I've been down. I try to stay in the middle best as I can. Staying up is a lot of struggle and while most of it is needless much of it is ironically necessary. Being down is also struggle and also much of it is needless but not always is it necessary...but... it is... helpful to a degree. 
There aren't enough "good people" in this world. Many of us here know that. I like to believe MANY of us here on MT are good people for our own various individual reasons and our own individual character make-up. 
Being good has taught many of us to be wary... because at one time or another we've experienced the second half of that poem (?). 
Sad thing is we'll stop or minimize the good that we do because of it. That's sad I think. That's one of the saddest parts of life. 
Thing is we can dwell on it or continue to dwell on the happiness that our "good-deeds" can bring us. Up to us individually. 

 :asian:


----------



## dubljay (Apr 19, 2005)

I also happened to like this post.  My family experienced ups and downs as I was growning up.  I was always there for my friends no matter the situation, but when it came time for me to need them, damn few were around.  This post has caused me to stop and refect, it makes me appreciate the close friends that I have, and it helps remind me to be there for all my friends no matter what.


----------

